# VST or IMS basket?



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Good day all. I'm thinking a new basket is in order as the one I have with my Classic is the original and now 12 years old so I'm sure it has seen better days. It will be a double basket to hold between 16-18grams if possible.

From my basic understanding am I right thinking that a VMS basket is a bit more forgiving? Has anyone had both and noticed wild differences? And any recommendations on a particular model.

Thanks all!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used IMS and VST. The IMS is more forgiving the VST less so and shows up poor preparation and distribution.

I personally prefer the VST basket's. For you I would suggest an 18 gram VST but your choice.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

VST are individually tested for accuracy so should be better and more expensive, but the IMS ones aren't too bad at all, be aware that there are various types depending on hole design (number and distribution)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VSTs are the baskets by which all others are judged. Still not bettered. Will expose any flaws in barista technique so more care is needed. Have tried IMS baskets ages ago but prefer VSTs.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have both , I struggle with the concept of the larger dose tolerances being effective on the IMS baskets.

VST can be classed as less forgiving visually of distribution but for me are worth the hassle.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have both, plus ordinary baskets that lesser mortals use, they all work for me...choose one and I think you will quickly get used to it.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

IMS Barista Pro is a good choice, VST are good too, except 15g. You can produce a good shot in every basket with a good grinder and machine.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Any recommendation on best place to purchase them from?

Thanks


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

itn said:


> Any recommendation on best place to purchase them from?
> 
> Thanks


Hasbean for VST's


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Bella Barista sell both.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Just to put some controversy here the other day I took two videos for other forum with a very tired 14y old original Gaggia Basket and naked portafilter, the results in the cup weren't so bad and for me if you have any problems with your naked extractions, calibrated baskets won't sort them. They will put the last touch in mastering the perfect shot.

First of all here is the situation with the old basket magnified = frightening


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

HowardSmith said:


> Hasbean for VST's


For what's its worth I recommend hasbean for VST's as they are the cheapest there & the postage is also just 80p for 2nd class or £1 for 1st class...

Can't really beat that!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cheapest place you can find a genuine one, rarely does one need to use the warranty.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Without going too far off on a tangent here.... has anyone tried the 25g VST beast that they offer?

I am considering one for pulling either massive shots of dark roast that I tend to pull fairly short but mainly for bigger split shots into two cups as I am drinking more split doubles now as my wife may have a single shot drink with me in the evenings (when it's too late to risk another double).

Before anyone says it I have checked & do think it would fit into my double PF (rocket).

If anyone has tried one of these & would be happy to chat please drop me a PM.


----------



## RamonyCajal (Mar 20, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> Hasbean for VST's


I recently ordered from Hasbean as well. Arrived in just a few days. Would definitely recommend


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

HowardSmith said:


> Without going too far off on a tangent here.... has anyone tried the 25g VST beast that they offer?
> 
> I am considering one for pulling either massive shots of dark roast that I tend to pull fairly short but mainly for bigger split shots into two cups as I am drinking more split doubles now as my wife may have a single shot drink with me in the evenings (when it's too late to risk another double).
> 
> ...


Thinking out loud a basket that deep would struggle to fit into a spouted pf and I think youd need a naked which would stop you from splitting shots.

Possible ask a retailer before ordering (hb, Bella barista etc)


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thinking out loud a basket that deep would struggle to fit into a spouted pf and I think youd need a naked which would stop you from splitting shots.
> 
> Possible ask a retailer before ordering (hb, Bella barista etc)


Having measured my rocket double I am fairly confident it would just fit. Based of the fact I can fit two 2p coins under my 20g VST in the highest contact point.

They fit the LM PF's too


----------

